
AwesomeTableJs is an Json to standard HTML table converter, Pure Javascript - jahanmanesh
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;farshadjahanmanesh&#x2F;awesomeTableJs<p>this pure JavaScript library converts JSON or array to a standard HTML table, and it will generate search box, sorting, pagination, filtering, etc. AUTOMATICALLY and it is incredibly fast
======
hanniabu
This should be posted as a 'Show HN',not an 'Ask HN'. For future reference,
posts submitted without a link are posted as an 'Ask HN'. To submit it as a
'Show HN', prepend your article with 'Show HN: '. So your title should be
'Show HN: AwesomeTableJs is an JSON....'

------
nreece
I've played with Dynatable and Defiant.js (which has the advantage of using
Web Workers for large datasets), but this seems quite fast. Good stuff.

------
mjhea0
clickable ->
[https://github.com/farshadjahanmanesh/awesomeTableJs](https://github.com/farshadjahanmanesh/awesomeTableJs)

